# OEM or Aftermarket Friction Wheel❔❔



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ariens # 3003 friction wheel ( I think new updated # is 300300) for Ariens ST 724, 924032.
What is better Ariens or aftermarket friction wheel? I suspect the wheels are likely made by one or two manufacturers and boxed up as oem and aftermarket.
Any comments/experiences with this? &#55357;&#56615; &#55357;&#56617; ❔

:whatdoyouthink:Thanks ron3033


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I never installed an aftermarket friction wheel rubber. It is a time consuming job and I have done it a few times. I generally would recommend sticking with OEM parts especially when doing a job that will take you some time and you don't want to have to do it again anytime soon. 

On a higher ticket item like when dealing with a car radiator or condenser then I would seriously consider a quality aftermarket part.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When possible I go with Primeline through Oreilly. Yours would be $12 and it carries a 1 yr warranty. You'd need to order it from the store but it can be done over the phone and it's usually available in a day or two.
Nice thing is if it does fail you can actually take it to the store and get another. Get it on line and you'd likely need to mail it back to get it warrantied if it had one.

Look the part up here: Parts Search | Prime®Line Power Equipment 
See if they carry it here (they do): List: Search for '7-04211' | O'Reilly Auto Parts

I don't know if I've used this exact part but I've installed three primeline friction discs so far. The Troy, 3 stage craftsman and Jacobson. I've put the most time on the Troy and that friction material has held up just fine. 

Like you I'm thinking there isn't many places that make them the main difference might be the design on the bag :icon_whistling:


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Found this read on ebay


Ariens Factory Original 3003 1708 001708 0047347 Drive Disc Plate Lawn and Snow | eBay
*THIS OFFER IS FOR A NEW FACTORY ORIGINAL OEM REPLACEMENT PART - THIS IS **NOT **AN AFTERMARKET REPLACEMENT ITEM *
 This offer is for a new and unused original equipment OEM factory original *Ariens part* # 04743700 drive disc, also known by the alternate part# 1708 , and the very old part # 3003 - this part is used as a snow blower / riding lawn mower friction drive disc and has also been known by the prior #'s : 3003, 003003, 00300300, 1708, 01708, 00170800 . We have learned from experience that the original equipment disc - which has a different rubber durometer (hardness) rating, and a slightly higher domed center of the rubber ring - will likely outlast most of the aftermarket replacements. Yes, it may be a little more expensive, but then higher quality may cost a little more up front - but it usually pays off in the long run - no? Besides - it's a real job (better said - a hassle) to install a drive disc in many of the older snow blowers, so why use parts that might not last as long or work as well? 
 This drive disc will fit most older style Ariens snowblowers, such as a 10ML35, 10M4, 10M5, 10M6, 10M6D, 10M7D, 10ML60D, 10ML60, 910002, 910006, 910007, 910008, 910009, 910010, 910013, 910014, 910016, 910017, 910018, 910019, 910020, 910021, 910942, 910954, 910955, 910962, 910965, 910995, 10942, 10954, 10962, 10969, 10970 - As well as many of the larger frame current models snow blowers, and it also fits most Ariens rear engine rider mowers that have a rubber drive disc that makes them move. 
 This disc is approx. 6" in diameter including the rubber material, approx 3/4" wide, the center hole is 3" across, and the spacing of the 5 mounting holes is 2 1/4'' from center to center. You're welcome to send us an email if you'd like confirmation that it fits your unit- make sure you provide us the model # off of the frame when you contact us. If you have a compact frame snowblower unit that uses the smaller 4 1/2" dia. disc- this part will not work on your unit. 
 *NOTE* : the drive disc has the 1708 number stamped into the metal plate as shown, and the metal plate appears to be shot-peened w/ media prior to zinc plating for enhanced bonding of the rubber during the curing process I would guess. They also are limiting the trimming of the rough edge of the rubber where it bonds to the back back plate - so the edges of the disc rubber may have a loose rubber "lip" of sorts on them. I guess they're currently going for a better durability factor rather than the nicer appearance - everything has it's trade off I guess - not sure of the real reason - but those guys know best- so we'll leave the engineering stuff up to them. We guarantee this is a new and unused original Ariens OEM part.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually, Ariens owns Stens, but surprisingly Stens doesn't list those sorts of things for Ariens snowblowers that I've found.

Brands: Sno-Thro, Gravely, Sno-Tek, Parker, Countax, Westwood - Ariens Company


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I've swapped in the aftermarket ones on several Ariens for friends/neighbors and they all worked fine. Will they last 30 years, don't know? The 3003 crosses to several Snapper models and my local parts guy is a Snapper dealer, always has them in stock.
bwdbrn1, Interestingly enough one of the first LCT 291cc engines I bought from SEW came in a box with Stens all over it. No Stens stickers on the engine, but the box was clearly marked Stensk: The three I've since purchased were just marked LCT.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This is where I bought my spare replacement from. 



ron3033 said:


> Found this read on ebay
> 
> 
> Ariens Factory Original 3003 1708 001708 0047347 Drive Disc Plate Lawn and Snow | eBay
> *THIS OFFER IS FOR A NEW FACTORY ORIGINAL OEM REPLACEMENT PART - THIS IS **NOT **AN AFTERMARKET REPLACEMENT ITEM *


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Kielbasa
No link was with your post. Can you repost?
Thanks


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

the link he meant is in the quote.:icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Same as the big post from Ron3033.

- - > Ariens Factory Original 3003 1708 001708 0047347 Drive Disc Plate Lawn and Snow | eBay


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi guys, Yes, I used the quote from the Ebay link.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Look at these friction disk pictures.*

*The first picture is 1708 and is a shot peen finish and note the Ariens writing. I believe this is the most recent replacement part???*

*The next 2 pictures show 3003 number, galvanized metal, made in Canada, and note the Ariens writing.*

*Is the second a knock off aftermarket, as 3003 is a late 70's part number? Ariens was/is made in USA? galvanized finish? *

*Makes one wonder how good the rubber is in it?*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ron, did you do the job and if so do you have any pictures and write up or a link to any instructions you found ??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is the one I just put in my 10M4, which works fantastic :

Robot Check


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Ron, did you do the job and if so do you have any pictures and write up or a link to any instructions you found ??


Sorry I been away from the site. No, I am still on my 1977 disk still and this is Dec 30, 2016.(Ariens 1977 ST24 7HP 24" cut) I guess I wanted to see whether original OEM (if such thing really {Truthfully still exist} or aftermarket {which all may be now} are best. *It seems the rubber is the issue how hard and wear issues.*
I replaced the small O ring that is on the needle valve against the spring and washer......Darn after 39 years it started leaking. Think I should complain? haha I had a car kit for something or other and it had the O ring...so away we go.
I do drain the gas out and remove the float bowl every year in the spring when I change the oil and clean her off. I use carb cleaner spray and run till dry. Teaspoon or so of oil into cylinder and leave it till needed. Add fresh gas with a bit of Sea Foam in it (I had marine gas this year..no ethanol at all in it less attraction of moisture.) Filled her up, choked it, (no primer on this one) I pull away she went, adjust needle valve, drive her around to the carport. I did change the plug on the second use and readjust the needle valve for a warm and full load run. the plug was black due to oil burn off and rich run. Just to make sure. My starter came loose after 39 years, I thought it had hit the one spot on the ring gear where One Tooth has broken off. But it was just a loose starter.
My Neighbour has a 39 or 40 year old 8HP 24 Ariens He did his disk at some point, have to see if he used OEM or aftermarket. Any suggestions? Best of the season.:t09015:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Doesn't Really Matter, since an ST724 Friction Wheel is a 5 minute Job. On the Other Hand, If I was doing one on a 10000 series, I'd probably spend the extra $$ for a Genuine Ariens Part since it is a bitch of a job. Just My 2 cents.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Doesn't Really Matter, since an ST724 Friction Wheel is a 5 minute Job. On the Other Hand, If I was doing one on a 10000 series, I'd probably spend the extra $$ for a Genuine Ariens Part since it is a bitch of a job. Just My 2 cents.


Thanks I am hoping I can make it through the winter and replace it in the spring. I am glad it is a fairly easy procedure to replace. I just spent about an hour in the drive replacing a door handle on the car. Should have been a 10 minute job, but the aftermarket part was a close fit, not an exact fit.....but for 21.00 as opposed to 146 it does okay. But man that is cold on the old hands............. so if the friction wheel can last it is warm in the spring. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 22, 2019)

So I am in the process of replacing two friction disks. One is from a Bolens 524, the other an Artic 75. 

Picture #1 is the Bolens 524 with a brand new disk installed. Never ran it yet. Bought the disk from Bolenspartsandsupplies.com. Notice the flatter shape of the rubber.

Picture #2 is of a brand new primeline friction disk. Notice the more domed shape of the rubber.

I'm not sure what to think. It's a pain to replace the disk on these machines. I have the artic 75 on the bench right now, was going to put the primeline disk in it. Really not sure seeing how different the primeline and the bolenspartsandsupplies.com disk is.

The funny part, is when you look at the installed one, from bolenspartsandsupplies.com, it looks like it's flatter because it was ground down. Like maybe it was more domed but ground flatter. Again, I haven't even started the machine with this disk yet.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I’ve received them both ways and it does look like the same but one is ground flat, may need adjustment sooner but MAY last longer not being ground down. Just will wear faster until it wears a flat on the disk but have Had no issues on the one I put on my machine 4 yrs I think it was ago, Barley any Ware thus far but DID wear to the flat edge.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> *galvanized finish? *



FWIW, that matte finish is not from galvanizing. It is achieved by the use of a vibratory tub deburring machine, water, ceramic media and a cutting compound. The wheel is a steel stamping and because of its dish-like shape and the fact that the edge break is not critical, this is the easiest and cheapest way to complete the manufacturing process.


----------

